# False bottom in vivarium



## skynett (Jul 28, 2011)

I made a false bottom in my first vivarium and the water is orangeish now I think Its because of going threw the soil but I just want to make sure it is alright for my frogs?


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

That is just the tannins leaching from the soil. Perfectly normal and harmless.


----------



## momkris (Jul 27, 2011)

Like mentioned above this is the tannins from leaves,soil and any wood that may be in the viv. As long as you used the proper build materials you are ok. I.e. no ceder or evergreen types of wood.


----------



## skynett (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you guys and nope I used a piece of mopani and driftwood  Thanks again


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Brownish water is totally normal and actually a good thing because plants LOVE it. It's always awesome to see roots going through the false bottom and sucking up the water.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Unwashed hydroton balls could also be the culprit. I make sure to thoroughly rinse my hydroton prior to use as there is generally a lot of clay dust. The clay dust from the hydroton is redish brown as it gets washed out of the strainer. If the hydroton was not washed, then all that redish sediment would acumulate in the water in the false bottom, thus staining the waters color.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

yea i can never keep my water from turning colors


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Brownish water is totally normal and actually a good thing because plants LOVE it. It's always awesome to see roots going through the false bottom and sucking up the water.


I actually suck up some of the water that drains through my false bottom and I have been collecting it in a jug and I've been meaning to ask if I can use it to water my plants.
It looks like tea lol.
Would it be ok and better than the distilled water I use?


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

When i built my first tank, i included a water feature. I built my false bottom and i have a filter sump. Therefore, i can put the pump and water can drain through. After a week or so, the water would turn a orange color. I thought it was dirty and i would have to clean it every week. So i stop the water feature. I didn't know if the orange water would harm my leucs.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> I actually suck up some of the water that drains through my false bottom and I have been collecting it in a jug and I've been meaning to ask if I can use it to water my plants.
> It looks like tea lol.
> Would it be ok and better than the distilled water I use?


It should be fine...just use it to water indoor plants and don't use it to water any plants that you are planning to use in a different viv...there have been a couple of really informative threads about pathogens being spread through viv wastewater, just something to keep in mind. With that said, I water houseplants with the viv water and it seems to really boost growth. I believe that if you boil the water the chance of contamination would be reduced, I would try to look it up to make sure but I'm using an iPad and I can't figure this thing out


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> After a week or so, the water would turn a orange color. I thought it was dirty and i would have to clean it every week. So i stop the water feature. I didn't know if the orange water would harm my leucs.


If the water is orange because of tannins leaking into it (kinda like a tea-look) then it's fine for the frogs. It won't harm your leucs. If it's like a fluorescent orange, then that's a different story and I can't help you there


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> It should be fine...just use it to water indoor plants and don't use it to water any plants that you are planning to use in a different viv...there have been a couple of really informative threads about pathogens being spread through viv wastewater, just something to keep in mind. With that said, I water houseplants with the viv water and it seems to really boost growth. I believe that if you boil the water the chance of contamination would be reduced, I would try to look it up to make sure but I'm using an iPad and I can't figure this thing out


lol you should get you an Android tablet 
Well when you find out can you let me know?
I'd greatly appreciate it 
Thanks


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> If the water is orange because of tannins leaking into it (kinda like a tea-look) then it's fine for the frogs. It won't harm your leucs. If it's like a fluorescent orange, then that's a different story and I can't help you there


Yea it looks like a tea color and i assume it was from the water coming through the substrate. But i didnt want it cycling throughout my pump into the watefall and into the substrate and back over again. Atleast i know its harmless.


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Don't worry as long as everything in your terrarium is nontoxic you are fine. Definitely from the tannins either if you have driftwood and leaf litter. For bettas they recommend putting in indian almond leaves which you can also use as leaf litter and it helps prevent infections and release tannins to more closely replicate how they live in the wild instead of crystal clear water. It's probably doing more good than you think it's doing harm. You can also look up benefits of indian almond leaves. When you think about it water on the forest floor is never crystal clear like bottled water.


----------

